# An Old College Feb 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello All, 

I have been out and about again with my gf and this time we met up with ShadyDarkside, Zedstar and MikeyMutt. Nice to see you again Shady, and very nice to have finally met you Mikeymutt and Zedstar 

We had a great day exploring this old college. There was secca with a dog here, but we never actually saw them, although, we did hear the dog quite afew times. 

This site has been abandoned for along time, from 2004 i think it was closed, and has only just been making an appearance again as of late with the last reports really from 2012.

Really enjoyed this explore, was a fun day with good company and i hope to explore with you guys again soon 

Onto the photos


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Old College by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Im looking forward to seeing everyone elses reports and photos so that i can see the difference in what other people see when they are taking photos around these beauitful forgotten buildings.

Thanks for looking

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice pictures fella, looks like it was once a grand building


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

Mr beady said:


> Nice pictures fella, looks like it was once a grand building



Thanks very much. Yeah, would have looked even better back in its heyday!


----------



## Big C (Feb 22, 2015)

Spot on that, nice one. Looking forward to having a butchers at this place myself.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

Big C said:


> Spot on that, nice one. Looking forward to having a butchers at this place myself.



Cheers man, you will enjoy it mate


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice report with a great set of pics. Thanks


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking good that. And yet another code name for it, too


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

LittleOz said:


> Looking good that. And yet another code name for it, too



I dont even know the actual codename for it, hence "An Old College" haha!


----------



## brickworx (Feb 22, 2015)

Amazing , I gots to see this place....cheers Jigsaw.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Amazing , I gots to see this place....cheers Jigsaw.



Yeah, I agree. It's one to be seen.


----------



## marieke (Feb 22, 2015)

I really enjoyed your pictures. The staircase and fireplaces are beautiful. With the passage of time they are all that will remain. I guess that is why I adore this site. Sadly I am unable to visit the places you go so Thank You for sharing and the more pictures the better!


----------



## smiler (Feb 22, 2015)

That looks big, nicely done, most enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 22, 2015)

It was great to finally meet you at last mate.it was a great day in an epic place and hopefully get to explore with you again.great set of photos there by you as well.


----------



## mookster (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice to see someone else's take on it, it's definitely my favourite site I've done this year so far.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> It was great to finally meet you at last mate.it was a great day in an epic place and hopefully get to explore with you again.great set of photos there by you as well.



Yes indeed. I'm sure we will sort out future explores  just seen your pics on FB, some very different angles indeed. Nice one


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

mookster said:


> Nice to see someone else's take on it, it's definitely my favourite site I've done this year so far.



Thanks  yeah, always nice to see someone's elses take on a place. And yeah, I can see why it was your fave so far this year. Lovely location


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 22, 2015)

Very nice, and LOL at rule 5!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> Very nice, and LOL at rule 5!



Thanks and yes! I have been waiting for someone to mention rule number 5!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 22, 2015)

One of your best so far, so many nice features and lovely peelage!


----------



## skankypants (Feb 22, 2015)

Super looking place and great snaps mate


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 22, 2015)

Great report and photos, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> One of your best so far, so many nice features and lovely peelage!



That's always nice to hear! Thanks very much


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow! fireplaces to die for and superb features.Stunning images.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 22, 2015)

good job chap  nice opening shot aswel


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes its been said already, but amazing architectural features, love it!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Feb 22, 2015)

You've really put the effort in here, thank you!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 23, 2015)

Brill stuff as always....


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 23, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> Very nice, and LOL at rule 5!



What do you expect? - After all it was at one time a school for young 'ladies'!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 23, 2015)

marieke said:


> The staircase and fireplaces are beautiful. With the passage of time they are all that will remain.



I certainly hope you are right. Unfortunately with all that evidence of water and damp penetration, things might not go well for the wooden staircase and fire surrounds made from wood. Still, presumably the developers know what gems of internal architecture they have here - or perhaps not?


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 24, 2015)

Epic! 
Love the photo of a photo, that fella next to Borat is definitely wearing a wig. 
Great photos as usual, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nutnut (Feb 28, 2015)

Very nice decay, but sad in it's own right... I believe I have an old set from here on my steam powered laptop lurking in the loft from my early exploring days... Hmm... going to have to dig the old beast out now!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 2, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Epic!
> Love the photo of a photo, that fella next to Borat is definitely wearing a wig.
> Great photos as usual, thanks for sharing.



hahaha, i said the exact same thing. Deffo a wig


----------



## Dugie (Mar 5, 2015)

Fireplaces, Stairs, pool .... Right up my street. Nice job DJ.

Dugie


----------



## Jaymo (Mar 11, 2015)

Awesome shots, DJ! Although, it amazes me how many UrbEx reports have shots of Dead Birdies in them.

HAAAA! #SeeWhatIDidThere? #Badminton #Pun

Ahem. Sorry.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 11, 2015)

Some stunning features, really beautiful!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 11, 2015)

Love this place. Great shots there


----------



## Potter (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks massive.

"no, the pool is not a toilet"


----------

